# Maximum Night Stay At Fort Wilderness?



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a maximum of 10 nights that you can stay at Fort wilderness. We are looking to book for next year and went to the online site. We want to stay for 13 nights and it was only giving us a 10 night maximum.








Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi Don,

There CAN'T be a maximum...I would think they are happy to take your money for as long as you want. Are you seeing the 10-day max online? Perhaps you can't book more than 1 year in advance? If so, call Disney Reservations and talk to a person about this. Do check back in when you have the lowdown.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Or book 10 days and then a new reservation for 3 days right after the 10 dyas end ....


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

There is no max stay at Ft Wilderness, some snow birds stay for weeks on end! By the way if you have never stayed there you are going to fall in love with camping all over again. Check this site out for help information. www.disneycampers.com









Enjoy and say hi to Chip N Dale for me.... action


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

No Max stay = Empty Bank account


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It may be ten days limit on the internet
We stayed ther last year for ten days.
I'm ready to do it again real soon.
Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don I emailed a guy that is sort of a FW expert, active with at WDW forum for several years and I'd moderated with him. I asked him if he aware of a max stay and he said not that he had ever heard of. In fact during the winter they discount the fees for those staying over 21 nights (snowbirds). My guess is that the 10 day limit is the internet limit, calling WDW might be a better way to go. We've used a company called Dreams Unlimited (www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com) several times for reservations, their staff also keep on the reservations and can help get further discounts and book your meal events too. Good luck, have fun!


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the help, everyone.
The problem is you can only book ten days on the internet. You have to call in to book a longer stay. You can lock in your dates now, for next year but you can not get discounted deals (IE:AAA) until they renew their contracts in the fall for next year.







So we can call back in the fall to have the discount applied to our reservations









Can't wait, the kids are a good age, and the big kid (ME)







looking forward the the FW experience!

Don


----------

